# redclaw thread



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Akff'ers

Some of us may enjoy fishing for other species such as redclaw, which are quite popular up north but not really that big of a deal here in the bris vegas so i thought a thread might arouse a bit of interest to those who haven't tasted or caught these little fellas. Ive also noticed some strange baits being used here in comparison to the north and different techniques. Some interesting topics to discuss/share:
1- what bait do you use
2- what style of pot
3- what dam/creek do you catch them in
4- depth where you find them generally
5- any tips you have found out about them

for me

1-half cooked sweet potato or home brand cat food tin with a hole or 2 in the top (sometimes add in a pillie for some stink) this is not effective down here in brisbane i have found out.
2- cheap opera house ones from bcf
3- used to be tinaroo dam up north but ive only ever caught them in sommerset here
4- 5m-8m up north, but havnt nailed it here
5- think about places where a little crustacean can hide, structure, banks etc.

On another note, are there redclaw in wivenhoe?

cheers

Brock


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

The only time I ever fished for redclaw was on an inland property and we used roo for bait, didn't realise they were omniverous. We still caught heaps with the roo bait, and we were using those same opera house type traps in shallow waterholes.

There's an eel fisherman I know who catches them as bycatch but not sure what bait he uses.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Bait catfood or fish. Preferably dried catfood)
Depth, depends on where they are. Anywhere between 2 foot and 25 foot.
Opera house pots
North Pine and Somerset


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Forget all Baits mentioned so far, the original style of Sunlight Soap bars work best, dead set the best...

Cheers


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Nativeman said:


> Forget all Baits mentioned so far, the original style of Sunlight Soap bars work best, dead set the best...
> 
> Cheers


I'll second that


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, I've heard that, but when I was a tike, the big push was not to use soap in waterways, so cant bring myself to do it. Probably because back then many soaps were full of phosphate.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Sunlight soap is not as good as sweet potato up here.


----------



## Davshmav (Nov 4, 2007)

Have a mate who uses opera house pots baited with either sunlight soap or rockmelon, at a depth of around 1.5-2 metres where feeder creeks come into the north pine dam. He seems to have better luck on the rockmelon but he has no idea why?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Sunlight soap, sweet potato & rockmelon in Opera House traps to catch crayfish - why not, I guess.

Has anyone tried luring them with a cheeky green curry with a nice chardy? Or just a night at the movies & chocolates...


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

sbd said:


> Sunlight soap, sweet potato & rockmelon in Opera House traps to catch crayfish - why not, I guess.
> 
> Has anyone tried luring them with a cheeky green curry with a nice chardy? Or just a night at the movies & chocolates...


or just get them drunk.


----------



## Brock200 (Mar 5, 2009)

I to was surprised when people said to use sunlight soap and rockmellon, never ever used that up north but i will give it a try next go. Sommerset seems to be the place to catch them, what other spots are there? if there are redclaw in sommerset wouldnt they be in wivenhoe as well due to the run off?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Rockmelon works quite well up here and you can just use the rind - eat the yummy orange bit.
Avocado works, mango, papaw etc. Pawpaw is one of my favourites but doesn't last as well in the pot as sweet potato.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbZlQtoAABjfgAAQQYcAEAQVfIA/596gIACKhqelNPUYFG0IxGIZMNNJB6IRmkMjAGkUEfddnn9jBdB8r9cHReKWi47lxQoDSYLqSOEt/LfzJ8+nN0TsCvKyKgplaqXXRbgocQu55kRUGeJVQz57oNfbx2tEQr9uYzZZWy9hCVWXpVjALJt3+bnQaY1lULeL4KHIWhZKadg9QabITO7M7hX/F3JFOFCQtmVC2g==


----------



## pilchard (Mar 18, 2010)

My favourite way of catching is with a piece of meat fishin line and a stick. Old school.

My mate and i can sit down under this bridge nearly all year round and get our lunch in an hour or so.

Sometimes the water is only a foot deep


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Try here for some info.
http://www.prfma.com.au/prfma/Red_Claw.html


----------



## boc (Feb 17, 2009)

RedPhoenix said:


> Just something to be aware of: Platypus & opera-house traps are not a good combo.


Very true Red, I remember seeing two drowned in a trap a few years back in little yabba creek.


----------

